# Anyone know about Arcadia LED ?



## altaaffe (19 Sep 2010)

I'm looking about to see what lighting I can put above my 60litre and came across the Arcadia Eco-Aqua LED tubes.
Has anyone come across these ?
If so are they any good for planted set-ups?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Sep 2010)

Yes, I saw them at Interzoo if I remember right right. Errrm, I wouldnt go near them, they are like something you might see at Blackpool illuminations. The LED's are multi colored and very dim. I wasn't impressed at all.

TMC would be your bets bet, but expensive, they all are it seems.

T5 has a lot going for it, price and output are good value.


----------



## samc (19 Sep 2010)

i have also seen these in person. i am not impressed ether. know where near as good as the TMC ones. the ripple effect you get from the TMC ones is as good as a MH. i have seen the tube ones and the tile, i prefer the tube one  

for some reason arcadia used the same amount of white red and blue LEDS


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Sep 2010)

are these using standard LEDs and not proper high power ones?
From the pics seems an awful lot of LEDs in each tube?
Also from the wattage comparison 'equivalent' they don't look too good to me.

I would expect the 'equivalent' to T8 in terms of output to be much higher than they are stating if they were decent.  And why does the 'equivalen' percentage saving go down the longer the tube.

IMO the TMC's miss the advantage of spread with LEDs by putting them into fixed positions i.e. a small square or a line and Arcadia seem to have done the same plus used lower power LEDs to boot.

Can't find a datasheet anywhere for them which gets me thinking!!!

AC


----------



## samc (20 Sep 2010)

i believe that TMC have used better light diffusers now so the light looks nice and even spread. we have the arcadia where i work as we are having as whole new system set up with about 80 3ft tanks in. the arcadia rep sent us one and it doesnt touch a T5 or T8. i can get you guys some pictures and comparisons if you like.


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Sep 2010)

Pics aren't much use Sam.  We already know LED is less lumens per watt than flouro and therefore 'appears' less bright.  What we need are PAR readings. lol

Thats the LED strength far superior PAR WIthout blinding.

AC


----------



## altaaffe (20 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, just came across them for the first time this weekend.

I've only used T5 above plants so far but I know what you mean about the TMCs, I've got a pair above each of my non-planted 180g's and those provide more than enough light for them.

Guess it'll be a pair of T5s then.


----------

